# 5th Gen i3 NUC HTPC Build



## GCG (Aug 22, 2013)

*I will be adding links to this OP as the build project progresses to posts of interest, pics, and pertinent web pages so return here if you wish a quick reference.*

Last update: 5/15/2015

*Research Phase* (The actual build to begin mid-July due to budgeting issues.) 

I’m planning to upgrade from my WDTV Live Hub media server to a full HTPC solution. I recently moved up to a Vizio P-Series and want a box with 4K output capabilities. I’d also like basic PC functionality (Browser, e-mail, etc.) in the living room. Lastly an HTPC on windows would give me the capacity to have my calibration suite – REW and HCFR – at my fingertips when the urge hits to do some tweaking without the need to break out the laptop. To insure my wife is fully onboard I need a cosmetically acceptable solution that isn’t as obtrusive as a full tower. I’m not a gamer so a hot GPU isn’t required just something that will play 3840x2160 @30Hz into a HDMI 1.4 input. The Viz has a HDMI 2.0 port that’ll take 4K @ 60Hz. That ‘could’ be used but it isn’t the ARC channel so I don’t use it right now.

Here’s what I have envisioned:

Intel NUC5i3RYH
5th generation Intel Core i3-5010U processor (Broadwell)
Dual-channel DDR3L SODIMMs (up to 16 GB, 1333/1600/ 1866 MHz)
Internal support for M.2 Key Type M SSD card (22x42, 22x60, or 22x80)
Internal SATA3 support for 2.5" HDD/SSD (up to 9.5mm thickness)
Intel Dual Band Wireless-AC and Bluetooth 4.0
Intel HD Graphics 5500
1x Mini HDMI 1.4a
1x Mini DisplayPort 1.2
2x USB 3.0 ports on the back panel
2x USB 3.0 ports on the front panel (1x charging capable)
10/100/1000 Mbps Ethernet port
Intel HD Audio via Headphone/Microphone jack
Consumer infrared sensor

MyDigitalSSD Super Boot Drive 42mm SATA III (6G) M.2 2242 NGFF SSD (128GB (120GB)) For OS and PC Apps
WD Scorpion 1TB 2.5” SATA drive For media storage {currently in WD media server}
G.SKILL Ripjaws Series 8GB (2 x 4GB) 1866
RC1534526/00 Microsoft RC6 Infrared (IR) MCE WMC HTPC Intel NUC Remote Control
Accell B086B-008B-2 UltraAV Mini DisplayPort 1.1 to HDMI 1.4 Active Adapter - AMD Eyefinity Certified 
Aurum Cables Gold Plated HDMI to HDMI Mini Adapter

The last item is obvious, however the miniDisplay Port adapter is included as there is conflicting information regarding whether the HDMI port in the NUC supports 4K output. The DP port does for certain. I’m just hedging by bets.

*Operating system:* Windows 8.1 to be updated to Windows 10 within the year’s end after the first round of bugs get dealt with. I contemplated Linux Ubuntu Gnome or Mint Cinnamon but HCFR isn’t ported for Linux and the i1D3 USB colormeter I have isn’t recognized when running under Wine emulation.

Initial software loadout:
Windows OS
KODI Media Center
HCFR -AVS Thread with links
Room EQ Wizard
Chrome Browser
Firefox Browser
Open Office or LibreOffice

*5/15/2015 update -*​
Display Port Audio Info from VESA

*Intel product links.*
NUC 5th Gen i3 product main page.
Bios,Drivers & Documentation.
More doc links, hardware compatibility lists and other.
Nice link for the latest driver, bios, & even drawing uploads. It updates actively so wait for it.
Direct link to the compatibility list. Don't skip over the link to the USER verified list in the NOTE box at the top of the page.
Integration and User Guides - general links.  
- And Specific to the 5th Gen i3/i5 high box - Integration Guide - User Guide
BIOS Glossary


----------



## NBPk402 (Feb 21, 2012)

I am running the i3NUC, and have a question for you... Can you set the screen rez to a 2.35 aspect (windows desktop) on the new graphics chi,p or are you still limited to 1080p?


----------



## GCG (Aug 22, 2013)

Since I don't have one yet I can't answer that yet. 

I'm assuming you're using a projector and are trying to get full screen use during PC sessions. I'd have to guess the only possible close "computer monitor" resolution would be the very rare UWUXGA (2560x1080, Aspect 2.37:1). If that's not in the list of resolutions for your "monitor" you may be out of luck.


----------



## GCG (Aug 22, 2013)

Here's a piece of a table of resolutions from Wikipedia that lists everything that "might" be available.


----------



## GCG (Aug 22, 2013)

The Display Port will push a little more than the HDMI from what I've read. You might want to get an adapter and check it out. The one I listed in the OP will pass uncompressed HD (8 channel) audio.


----------



## GCG (Aug 22, 2013)

This came up over on AVS with another NUC HTPC thread. It involves the details of passing HD audio through the DP port to an audio capable DP monitor or adapter cable. Pay close attention to page 6.

http://www.displayport.org/wp-content/uploads/2011/10/DP-Audio-User-Guide-v1.pdf


----------



## GCG (Aug 22, 2013)

Further light shed on the HDMI/DP Audio thing from the BIOS Glossary. The full glossary pdf is HERE.


----------



## GCG (Aug 22, 2013)

Info on the various Intel HD Graphics imbeded GPU's.

HERE


----------



## NBPk402 (Feb 21, 2012)

GCG said:


> Since I don't have one yet I can't answer that yet.
> 
> I'm assuming you're using a projector and are trying to get full screen use during PC sessions. I'd have to guess the only possible close "computer monitor" resolution would be the very rare UWUXGA (2560x1080, Aspect 2.37:1). If that's not in the list of resolutions for your "monitor" you may be out of luck.


Yes what I would like to have is my screen displaying a 2.35 desktop for my PC use, and browsing. Currently when I watch 2.35 aspect movies they display properly, but my i3 will only allow 16x9 for my pc desktop. I have not been able to find out if it is a limit of Win 7 for the desktop to display only 16x9 or not.


----------



## GCG (Aug 22, 2013)

It may be a issue of the refresh rate at that resolution being low. Most folks don't like a slow refresh with a "computer monitor". Since this is about setting up that "monitor" it may be that Intel chose that reason not to include it in the available resolution list. The DP holds a higher refresh at those resolutions and as such Intel may have included it when writing the BIOS.

BTW These are 'U' processors.


----------



## GCG (Aug 22, 2013)

It'd probably be fair to note that with the adapter the OS may report the DP port as HDMI and as such not offer the resolutions of the DP port but instead replace them with the HDMI list.


----------



## GCG (Aug 22, 2013)

Apples to Apples (close) cost comparison between a fully assembled and tested NUC from JNCS and the DIY assemble and go route from Amazon.


----------



## NBPk402 (Feb 21, 2012)

If you could get by with Openelec/Kodi... You could save the money on Windows 8.1, and the SSD, as you can run it off of a USB stick.:T


----------



## GCG (Aug 22, 2013)

ellisr63 said:


> If you could get by with Openelec/Kodi... You could save the money on Windows 8.1, and the SSD, as you can run it off of a USB stick.:T




My only hold back on that or Ubuntu is the monitor calibration capacity I want resident in the box. I'm using an NEC i1d3 clone color meter. The software HCFR (AVS thread) isn't ported to Linux and the color meter isn't handled in Linux's Wine PC Emulation.


----------



## GCG (Aug 22, 2013)

Is there a passable web browser for Openelec?


----------



## NBPk402 (Feb 21, 2012)

GCG said:


> Is there a passable web browser for Openelec?


I have never tried browsing in it... If there is i think it will be like browsing from a PS3 (not as nice as Chrome IMO.


----------



## fschris (Oct 31, 2009)

Are you familiar with the MEDIA BROWSER program... It is actually called emby now... EMBY

This is pretty amazing http://emby.media/

been using it forever it has recently gone under huge transformation into powerful home media browsing server etc...


----------



## GCG (Aug 22, 2013)

Looks interesting but I'm staying with Kodi for the media center. I wonder if the Empathy browser for Rasbian is any good. But that still doesn't solve my HCFR color meter issue so - back to Windows.


----------



## fschris (Oct 31, 2009)

The best windows OS for Media center stuff is still Windows 7 Home Prem. That is what I have been running a long time. Rock solid.


----------



## Peter Loeser (Aug 11, 2012)

fschris said:


> Are you familiar with the MEDIA BROWSER program... It is actually called emby now... EMBY
> 
> This is pretty amazing http://emby.media/
> 
> been using it forever it has recently gone under huge transformation into powerful home media browsing server etc...


I have used WMC/XBMC and been toying with Plex+Kodi. Never heard of Emby though, I may try it out.


----------



## Peter Loeser (Aug 11, 2012)

ellisr63 said:


> If you could get by with Openelec/Kodi... You could save the money on Windows 8.1, and the SSD, as you can run it off of a USB stick.:T


Does openelec support DTS-HD and Dolby TrueHD passthrough? I've been trying Kodi on a few different hardware platforms and having trouble answering that question with any consistency. I know certain devices won't do it. As far as I can tell, Plex can direct stream without transcoding if the frontend hardware supports it.


----------



## fschris (Oct 31, 2009)

Peter Loeser said:


> I have used WMC/XBMC and been toying with Plex+Kodi. Never heard of Emby though, I may try it out.


i had tried several times to get into kodi/xbmc and I always thought it was a little clunky. i think they have made huge improvements so I may also try it out again. I always preferred the mediabroswer/emby.

It seems both of those dev groups rebranded at the same time. I think Emby made a huge investment and has a great platform for platforms....


----------



## Peter Loeser (Aug 11, 2012)

fschris said:


> i had tried several times to get into kodi/xbmc and I always thought it was a little clunky. i think they have made huge improvements so I may also try it out again. I always preferred the mediabroswer/emby.
> 
> It seems both of those dev groups rebranded at the same time. I think Emby made a huge investment and has a great platform for platforms....


I had played with XBMC in the past and felt the same way. Just sort of buggy and hacked together, especially when you start installing add-ons. Having played with Kodi (14.0) for a few weeks I do feel it's a big improvement, even just in the last couple years. Many of the add-ons still look and feel hacked and cheap though. Version 15 is in Beta now, so I may check that out soon.

Definitely still interested to see what Emby has to offer. My ultimate goal is to have a simple system which can be controlled with a handheld universal remote 99% of the time, with keyboard capability for setup/config/etc. Like you, I want to be able to run REW as well (assuming I ever figure out how to install it on Ubuntu).


----------



## NBPk402 (Feb 21, 2012)

Peter Loeser said:


> Does openelec support DTS-HD and Dolby TrueHD passthrough? I've been trying Kodi on a few different hardware platforms and having trouble answering that question with any consistency. I know certain devices won't do it. As far as I can tell, Plex can direct stream without transcoding if the frontend hardware supports it.


I rip my movies to DTS-HD, and they all play fine... Ii believe that Dolby TrueHD works fine too.


----------



## fschris (Oct 31, 2009)

Peter Loeser said:


> I had played with XBMC in the past and felt the same way. Just sort of buggy and hacked together, especially when you start installing add-ons. Having played with Kodi (14.0) for a few weeks I do feel it's a big improvement, even just in the last couple years. Many of the add-ons still look and feel hacked and cheap though. Version 15 is in Beta now, so I may check that out soon.
> 
> Definitely still interested to see what Emby has to offer. My ultimate goal is to have a simple system which can be controlled with a handheld universal remote 99% of the time, with keyboard capability for setup/config/etc. Like you, I want to be able to run REW as well (assuming I ever figure out how to install it on Ubuntu).


I am right there with you. I used EMBY/ media Browser to launch all my content via MPC-HC or ISO Files via PowerDVD+BD. It workes rock solid. 

I want to try and do what you discussed as well and get a universal remote setup. I have not started but I think I want to try out iRULE. it looks amazing and the global Cache box that you pair it wih seems pretty straightforward. I think i RULE has been made to be easier to implement as well.

http://www.iruleathome.com/


----------



## GCG (Aug 22, 2013)

fschris said:


> The best windows OS for Media center stuff is still Windows 7 Home Prem. That is what I have been running a long time. Rock solid.


I had thought that the Metro tile format might lend itself more to a 10 ft. application. But then once you're off the home page and into a standard windows app (office, browser, etc.) the 10 ft. interface is gone so the benefit of Metro is sorta academic.


----------

